# سؤالان عن الفنيك و مزيل البقع



## باب البحر (14 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته



السؤال الأول كيميائي شويه و عايز أفهمه

- ليه الفنيك بيتحول للون الأبيض عند اضافة الماء له ؟؟



السؤال الثاني عن مزيل البقع 

- وجدت في السوق زجاجات صغيرة إحداها لإزالة بقع الدم و الأخرى لبقع الصدأ و الثالثة لبقع البوية .. ثم وجدت زجاجة كبيرة لإزالة كل هذه البقع !!

فهل هذا صحيح ؟ أم أنه مجرد تسميات لترويج المنتج و المكونات واحدة !!

و ما هي هذه المكونات؟



أخيرا .. أتمنى ان تفيدوني في العثور على شركة أو مصنع في القاهرة (و ليس في المناطق الصناعية) للزجاجات البلاستيكية الشفافة و العبوات 750 جم أو 1 كجم.



و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (15 مايو 2010)

الاخ باب البحر الكريم بجوار ش باب البحر يوجد ش الجامع الاحمر متفرع من كلوتبك يوجد به كل انواع العبوات


----------



## chemicaleng (15 مايو 2010)

باب البحر قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
- الفنيك عبارة عن مجموعة مركبات ( تنتمى للفينولات والكينونات ومشتقاتهم ) وهى بوجة عام قليلة الذوبان فى الماء ولكن معظمها يكون مستحلبات فى الماء لذلك تكون اللون الحليبى مع الماء والبعض للاسف عند محاولتة لتخيض كلفة المنتج يقوم بأضافة مواد مستحلبة لاعطاء اللون الابيض مع الماء وروائح تعطى رائحة الفينولات وهو نوع من الغش ( والله اعلم ) لان هذة المجموعة من المركبات تستخدم كمطهر والهدف هو قتل الميكروبات والجراثيم وليس اعطاء اللون الابيض ( عمل مستحلب ) الى الماء ونسب المواد الفعالة مهمة ( مع ذكر نسبة التخفيف التى تؤدى لعمل المادة الفعالة بكامل فعاليتها ) 
- المنتجات من الممكن اختبارها ( وهى موجودة فى كل العالم كأنواع متخصصة لازالة نوع معين من البقع ) ولكن اشك ان منتج واحد يمكنة ان يقوم بكل العمل ( ولو قام فلن تكون كفائتة واحدة لكل انواع البقع ) 
اما عن المكونات فهى تتراوح من الاحماض العضوية الى المشتتات والمذيبات او المواد القلوية حسب نوع البقع المراد ازالتها وحسب نوع القماش الموجودة علية البقع .
والله الموفق


----------



## باب البحر (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا أخي عبد القادر .. و لكن للأسف مررت على جميع محلات ش الجامع الأحمر و الجميع أكد لي أن المتوافر عبوات صغيرة زجاجية أو بلاستيكية أو أكبر منها قليلا . و بيضاء و ليست شفافة


جزاك الله خيرا أخي chemicaleng شكرا للتوضيح .. و لكن هل يمكن التفرقة بين الفنيك الجيد و "المغشوش" لاني اشتريت كمية كبيرة من الفنيك و لاحظت أنها لا ينتج عنها هذا اللون الابيض عند مزجه بالماء - بل تختلط بالماء كالديتول ، و لونه بني فاتح و رائحته رائحة الفنيك لكن أخف.


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (15 مايو 2010)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (15 مايو 2010)

بالنسبه للمزيلات هناك تشابه بين بعضها مما يجعل البعض يدعى ان هناك مزيل لكل البقع وان كان هذا موجود ولكنه يكون غير متخصص على سبيل المثال يستخدم حامض السالسيليك او الاوكزاليك كمادة فعالة فى ازالة الدم والسيتريك فى ازالة الحبر والاوكزاليك فى ازالة الصدا فيمكن ان يصنع احد الاشخاص مزيل للجميع باستخدام الاوكزاليك مع السالسيليك وايضا بقع البويات والدهون باستخدام البيركلور ايثيلين والايزو ومادة سطحية غير متاين(نونيل فينول مثلا) ولو اضاف صودا فسيزيل الدهون لكن لو كل منتج مستقل بذاته تكون النتيجة افضل طبعا ولكن الدعايه احيانا يصيبها عدم التوفيق خاصة انه يمكن ان يكون المسئول عن الدعاية مخرج او اى شىء ليس له علاقة بهذا العلم وقتها مسموح له ان يقول ما شاء ام ان يقول هذا الكلام عالم فانا لا اتخيل هذا ابدا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (21 مايو 2010)

الاخ الكريم مزيلات البقع الموجودة فى الاسواق فى عبوات صغيرة مثل عبوات القطرة منها ما هو فعال ومنها ما هو ليس كذلك والاخوة الكرام هنا على الملتقى تكلموا عن تركيبات البقع ولكن بشكل غير كافى وبالنسبة للعبوات يوجد فرع لمصنع مطاوع للبلاستيك فى الجامع الاحمر كما يوجد مصنع يصنع العبوات المذكورة يمنطقة اليساتين الصناعية بجوار لابوار اسمه مؤسسة الحسن للعبوات البلاستيكية والله الموفق


----------



## باب البحر (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا أخي عبد القادر

شكرا أخي خالد

بإذن الله أتصل بالرقم و أتوحه للجامع الأحمر - فرع المصنع المذكور (الأقرب لي من المنطقة الصناعية)



جزاكم الله خيرا لتعاونكما


----------



## باب البحر (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكم أخوتي

تبين أن مطاوع هو الأشهر في شارع الجامع الأحمر و لدى العائلة ثلاث محلات في الشارع (بارك الله لهم)

و وجدت زجاجات للصابون السائل (مثل زجاجة البريل البلاستيكية) و زجاجات صابون الأيدي السائل و جميع العبوات الأخرى 1/2 و 1/4 و 1 ك



شكررررا لكم


----------



## امقران (24 يوليو 2010)

السؤال هو كيف نصنع تركيبة لمزيل الصدأ ومزيل الحبر ومزيل بقع الدم من هذه الأحماض؟؟؟ حتى يكون الموضوع ذا فائدة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (25 يوليو 2010)

اضم صوتى الى صوت الاخ امقران ونتمنى من الاخوة اصحاب العلم والخبرة بامدادنا بما لديهم فى هذا الموضوع الغاية فى الاهمية وجزاهم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## باب البحر (25 يوليو 2010)

امقران قال:


> السؤال هو كيف نصنع تركيبة لمزيل الصدأ ومزيل الحبر ومزيل بقع الدم من هذه الأحماض؟؟؟ حتى يكون الموضوع ذا فائدة


 
أما عن مزيل الصدأ فقد استفسرت في مشاركة سابقة من الأخوة عن فاعلية مزيل للصدأ.

و أعيد كتابته هنا لإتمام الفائدة




> وصلتني طريقة لعمل مركب لإزالة بقع الصدأ من الملابس .. كانت عبارة عن:
> 
> 1- مركب غير أيوني (أكسيد الإثيلين) بنسبة 3%
> 
> ...


 

و اقترح الأخ chemicaleng مشتت البولى اوكسى اثيلين بدلا من أكسيد الإيثيلين أو مشتت لا ايونى او لا تشاردى.


-----------------------------

و عندي أيضا تركيبة لإزالة بقع الحبر جاءت بهذا المنتدى عن طريق أخونا Kream و كانت كالتالي:





> حامض الأوكزاليك





> 10gm
> كلوريد القصديروز 2 gm
> حامض الخليك 5gm
> يضاف ماء حتى يكتمل الحجم الى 500 مل





و أضاف الأخ المهدي (رد الله غيبته) أن مادة تستخدم  butyl glycol فى اذابة الاحبار بطريقة سريعة




و جزا الله خيرا أخونا عبد القادر على ملاحظاته السابقة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (26 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الكريم باب البحر هل قمت بتجربة هذه المزيلات وما النتيجة ارجوا الافادة للضرورة وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------

